# blackberry mead



## Sirs (Sep 23, 2010)

I need a recipe for blackberry mead in 4 gallon range anybody know of any good ones, I guess recipe for a gallon and I'd adjust from there.
Thanks
Eddie


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 23, 2010)

finevinewines (aka winemakers toy store banner) also has a forum on their website. they have a mead recipe section. i didn't see blackberry specifically, but they did have blueberry and raspberry mead recipes. i'm sure u could tweak those to ur needs/likes! 
happy fermenting!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2010)

Depends on what you are looking for. Some people like lots of fruit flavor while others really want the honey to shine with a hint of blackberry behind it and this is the traditional Melomel. I try and strive down the middle of the road and like about 4 lbs of fruit per gallon and 3 lbs of honey per gallon. I would also recommend using 1 tsp of nutrient per gallon and 1/2 tsp of energizer per gallon but add the energizer in 3rds with 1/3rd right in the beginning, another 3rd at about an sg of 1.060 and the last third at around 1.030 to help it keep plugging along nicely.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 23, 2010)

Wade, 

Do you add all your fruit up front or do you wait until secondary to maintain most of the original fruit flavor?.. I'm coming up on a 10~ gallon batch of blackberry mead/melomel as my next experi-ment/ence. Hoping to achieve a 1:1 ratio between the blackberry honey and blackberry fruit flavors.. Having never done this before, i'm just curious as to when you personally add the fruit


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2010)

Ive always added more fruit up front then others which gave it more sugars instead of adding sugars to acheive the same thing but I do like the idea of macerating some fruit in there later to acheive more flavor.


----------



## fatbloke (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I tend to use about 2/3rds of the fruit in primary and then the final 1/3rd in either secondary or tertiary as that gets you a far "brighter" more fruity flavour (you'd be surprised how much of the flavour/aroma can be just blown straight out the airlock during ferment).....

Also, with blackberries, I invariably also add some steam extracted elderberry juice into the finished ferment, as it doesn't add too much to the fruit flavour but a hell of a lot of body, tannins and especially colour - blackberry can come out surprisingly light.......

regards

fatbloke


----------



## Takeadoe (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Wade,

Sounds like I may have found a recipe for my first attempt at a blackberry melomel. If you threw in a few more details, I would be good to go. I have a 5 g batch of blackberry wine that needs bottled (my first batch) and I would agree that it is a little light. Would it be overkill to make this melomel with 6 lbs of berries per gallon or would that not even make a difference? Perhaps there is a better way to add body.


Mike


----------

